
Fires in Brazil - turrini
https://earthobservatory.nasa.gov/images/145464/fires-in-brazil
======
frankbreetz
From the article: >>As of August 16, 2019, an analysis of NASA satellite data
indicated that total fire activity across the Amazon basin this year has been
close to the average in comparison to the past 15 years. (The Amazon spreads
across Brazil, Peru, Colombia, and parts of other countries.)

"The US space agency, Nasa, has on the other hand said that overall fire
activity in the Amazon basin is slightly below average this year. "
[https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-latin-
america-49443389](https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-latin-america-49443389)

I am getting the impression that the BBC doesn't trust NASA. Is this part of
the current administration's war on science? Is the world blowing this out of
proportion? I don't know what will happen if NASA isn't a respected scientific
institution any more. How does anyone know what is actually going on in the
world?

I tend to believe what NASA says, I still think all the publicity this is
getting will make the world a better place. We can not have a big enough
carbon sink.

Everyone has an agenda and the news is trying get clicks, so they
sensationalize everything.

------
vcoelho
I really wonder about how educated people justifies bringing a child into this
world. Brazil have more 3.5 years of the current administration and things
won't get better because their plataform is all about pleasing the pecuary
lobby.

~~~
CM30
Well, you need educated people to deal with the problems caused by global
warming, including finding new clean energy sources and carbon sequestration.
If the educated people don't have kids, then that leaves people who don't
value education as much, without others who can inspire them and their
families to get an education.

Is that really better? I'd say no.

~~~
vcoelho
You're correct, but I was thinking more about the emotional decision of "OK, I
will raise children into this current scenario that is rapidly approaching
beyond reparation.".

~~~
lowdose
Reproduction is a force of nature, assuming your a heterosexual man, have you
ever dated a chick above 30 without kids?

I know guys that take the full condom home.

